# Accidentally Overdosed Wormer



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This morning I wormed a 6-month-old doeling with EquiMax wormer paste. She's had tapeworms recently. The doeling is about 80-90 lbs. and I planned to give her about a 180 lb. dose. I set the dial to the right weight but apparently I didn't lock it with enough authority and the plunger went all the way down and baby got about an 800 lb. dose! 

I'm not too worried about the ivermectin overdose, but the praziquantel has me concerned. I gave her the last of my liquid activated charcoal, but unfortunately there wasn't much left (maybe 40 CC's and she spit 1/4 of it back out). I have activated fish tank charcoal, but it's too chunky to go through a drench tube and I can't find any way to dissolve it so I had to give up on that. (From now on I'll be keeping POWDERED activated charcoal on hand!) 

Anyway, I expect she'll probably have diarrhea tomorrow but is there anything else I need to be looking for? Is this an emergency where I need to get her to a vet? I'm a little nervous about liver damage from such a high dose.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear! I'm sorry I have zero advice in this situation. Fingers crossed for the doeling.

I'm wondering (and I know... hindsight...) but would it have been better to induce vomiting with peroxide and then follow up with activated charcoal?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/accidental-wormer-overdose-advice-please.122892/

If it has been 24 hours and the goat is OK, things will be fine. 
When was it given?

Paste wormers are relativity safe if overdosed.

I had it happen and it does freak you out.
It was like it had a vacuum and all of it went right on down the goats throat. My goat was OK.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh dear! I'm sorry I have zero advice in this situation. Fingers crossed for the doeling.
> 
> I'm wondering (and I know... hindsight...) but would it have been better to induce vomiting with peroxide and then follow up with activated charcoal?


I've never induced vomiting with peroxide. I know it's too late now, but how does one do that? How much peroxide do you give and how long does it take to work?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/accidental-wormer-overdose-advice-please.122892/
> 
> If it has been 24 hours and the goat is OK, things will be fine.
> When was it given?
> ...


I gave it around 9:30 this morning, so like 4 1/2 hours ago. I gave activated charcoal about an hour after that.

You're right about the vacuum! That's exactly what it seemed like. She did spit some of that big glob of wormer back out but not much. I'd already dosed a different goat with about 300 lbs. worth of wormer so Sanibel didn't get the _entire_ tube--just most of it. So far she doesn't seem any worse for the wear but she is mighty suspicious of me right now!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, so far so good. Sanibel is bright and energetic, her tail is dry, and she certainly hasn't lost her appetite. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I expected a soggy black tail by now.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have had that same experience with a smaller kid and she never even had clumpy poop. I didn't give her anything else just let her be and not one issue. She was a very happy healthy girl.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

The aquarium charcoal, run it through a food processor to make it a powder to use, or a coffee grinder (works better IMHO), just for future reference. 
I can't speak to using peroxide for goats to induce vomiting, I've only done that to my dog that gulped down a 2 lb chocolate rabbit at Easter. Just basically drench them with peroxide and up comes their stomach contents. I don't remember the dosage for that, it wasn't a whole lot though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she today?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

for dogs its 1Tbs per 10lbs to induce vomiting, it sometimes takes 2-3 times in a 1hr time to get them to do it, but it works


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, it seems little Sanibel has suffered no ill effects. Phew! 

Thanks for the tip about peroxide. 

I think I'll toss this fish tank charcoal and buy some powder to keep on hand. My food processor won't grind stuff to powder and I don't have a coffee grinder (I don't drink coffee!).


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Damfino, I drink coffee but I don't grind my own beans or anything, I rock the keurig. I have one I picked up at goodwill for $1 that I use to grind garden herbs and such. Just a handy tool to have around, I know I've never ground coffee in it, lol.

Glad she seems ok. Those dewormer tubes are a pain in the butt to get the dial to stick good. For my horses, I just give a full tube and don't worry about it, but like you, I struggled with the dial the last time I used it on the goats. 
What kind of paste was it (brand?)? You said a dose for about 800 lbs...did she not get the full stick or are they different from what I have? Mine go up to 1250 lbs.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have induced vomiting for a dog using hydrogen peroxide, but with the major differences in dogs and goats, should this be attempted for goats? Wondering for future reference.....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I was thinking about that, too. I've seen dogs and cats and people vomit, but never a ruminant... Would it be the same?

I'm so very glad she's OK!


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

Goats do vomit. If they eat something poisonous they will vomit several times. I knew about peroxide for dogs but not for goats but I don't see why not.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Those dewormer tubes are a pain in the butt to get the dial to stick good. For my horses, I just give a full tube and don't worry about it, but like you, I struggled with the dial the last time I used it on the goats.
> What kind of paste was it (brand?)? You said a dose for about 800 lbs...did she not get the full stick or are they different from what I have? Mine go up to 1250 lbs.


I give a full tube to my horses as well, but they are both big and probably weigh around 1250 lbs. The brand I used was EquiMax which is ivermectin and praziquantel. I was mostly worried about the praziquantel.

The reason this goat got an 800 lb. (or so) dose was that I'd already used some of it on another goat. Next time I'm triple-checking that stopper dial to make sure it's STUCK!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I was thinking about that, too. I've seen dogs and cats and people vomit, but never a ruminant... Would it be the same?
> 
> I'm so very glad she's OK!


Yeah, goats barf. And when they barf they tend to fling it far and wide! I might share a photo later.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I see my bucket list of experiences has not been emptied!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to hear, glad she is OK.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, they sure do throw up. Our poisoned goat threw up activated charcoal in the van all the way home from the vet. It was quite a mess


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

For three years we've had one goat get sick for one day in April, twice on the exact same date. I'm sure there's a poisonous weed somewhere in our pasture that one curious goat gets greedy enough to try in the spring, but never has the same goat ever tried it again. So far they've only gotten the barfs and not gotten truly ill.

This was what the calf hutch looked like the morning after my goat Petunia had been sick. A friend of mine commented, "It looks like an Alien Vs Predator battle took place in the petrochemical dome habitat!"


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yep, they sure do throw up. Our poisoned goat threw up activated charcoal in the van all the way home from the vet. It was quite a mess


Oh yes... I had that same thing happen to me last spring but thankfully not in my car! How horrid! I'm sure you had a wonderful time cleaning up!

Here's my experience. Thank goodness we were all outside! http://www.goatorama.com/2017/04/10/some-days-are-just-blech/


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Damfino said:


> I give a full tube to my horses as well, but they are both big and probably weigh around 1250 lbs. The brand I used was EquiMax which is ivermectin and praziquantel. I was mostly worried about the praziquantel.
> 
> The reason this goat got an 800 lb. (or so) dose was that I'd already used some of it on another goat. Next time I'm triple-checking that stopper dial to make sure it's STUCK!


That's why I asked what brand, I thought either it was a different type that didn't go up to 1250, or a partially used tube. I see the Equimax is for up to 1320 lbs, so really good it was a partially used tube!
I've had lots of problems with the dials before, it's why I gave up on using it for the horses and figured 250 lbs more isn't going to hurt. I only have 1 horse that might be close to 1250 (avatar) the other two are much smaller than her.

Glad she's ok!

ETA, after the goat vomiting pics/stories, I'm super glad mine don't ride in the cab of the truck, that's really bad. I'm not sure if I could cope with that all over the cab of my truck.


----------

